# The Hitachi 3-1/4 router - My Two Cents



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Mike,

Its just a thought but in regard to dovetail work you may benefit from having a look at the Gifkins Jig if you are suffering using a router.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Why do you need such a big and heavy router for a dovetail jig?
A 2hp should be plenty.
I bought a 2HP Milwaukee combo on Amazon years ago, for a ridicule price, and it has served me well.

http://smile.amazon.com/Milwaukee-5616-24-Max-Horsepower-Multi-Base-BodyGrip/dp/B000QV1CXW/ref=sr_1_sc_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1434797923&sr=8-3-spell&keywords=milwaukkee+rputer

I have a 3 1/2 HP Bosch in my table and a small 1/4" rigid


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the older M12V router. It has been used a lot and the variable speed quit. I removed the VS module and re-wired it as a single speed. I hooked it up with a VS device from Harbor Freight and It works even better than before. I keep it mounted in my router table. Yes it is heavy to be used hand held. A smaller non-plunge router around <2 HP is perfectly adequate for a dovetail jig.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I tend to agree with Bert. That is table router HP. I think I would suffer too and I do not have any joint problems.


----------



## MikeSpanky (Sep 1, 2014)

Burt, and timbertailor, I did have in mind to use it for dovetails but also for my router table when I first purchased it. When money is low you do what is necessary. But later I added the Triton and liked it better for the table. I've used the Hitachi for some other projects but like you said a good 2 hp is probably better for dovetails. I only have those two with 1/2 collets. The other two are with 1/4 collets and both quite small. I'm getting a 2 hp soon which is why I won't have a need for this one. 
Hey Rob, I might look at that jig. One thing I'm learning about dovetail jigs is there are no two alike. But some offer designs others don't which might be a good thing.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I have the same router and use it all the time hand held. I don't think it's a problem. I love that router. I don't really do much of anything with a table


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I had the old M12V and had all kinds of trouble with it. Bits would slip, and the handles were very cheaply made. I am glad to see Hitachi has improved their quality. Usually a fixed router is preferred for a DT jig, because if the plunge lock slips the bit can contact the jig. 
Thanks for the review.


----------



## emiliof (Dec 10, 2012)

> I have the older M12V router. It has been used a lot and the variable speed quit. I removed the VS module and re-wired it as a single speed. I hooked it up with a VS device from Harbor Freight and It works even better than before. I keep it mounted in my router table.
> 
> - MrRon


I did exactly the same with my M12V2, whose VS module stopped working. This router also has a raising mechanism that can be operated from above the table with a 1/2 inch nut driver, but the nut is plastic and soon it got damaged. Apart from the external VS device, I installed the Router Raizer hardware for depth adjustment in my router table and I am very happy with the current setup.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I have 2 of the older M12V's, prolly from the '90s….One in my router table, and the other I use for hand held purposes…..Both work really good, except I've noticed that the hand-held one is getting harder to plunge…It sticks when trying to plunge down, and don't want to come back up….Burrs or rough spots on it…..Other than that, it does the job, and is a beast on the wood…..


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I too have an older M12V. It lives in my router table. I like it there so far.


----------

